# MS Visual Studio 2008 Professional



## Subhayaryan (Dec 22, 2010)

I have installed the trial version of Ms Visual Studio 2008 Professional,i having purchase the license key.Please help me,how i enter the serial Key.
Thanks, Subhay Kumar


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Go to Start > Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs, right-click MS Visual Studio 2008 and select Uninstall. This will open a Maintenance Mode window with options for Uninstall, Repair and Reinstall. Below these options it should say “Update to a complete version.” Click here and enter your serial number.


----------



## Subhayaryan (Dec 22, 2010)

I having the Win XP,hence i have selected the Change/Remove options in Add & remove windows,after that it is installing all the component again & but not getting the serial Key...windows or Tab......


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

When you click Change/Remove, it should bring up a Maintenance Mode window where you can enter the serial. If not, contact Microsoft with proof of purchase.


----------



## Subhayaryan (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi,

Three options are showing i.e : 1.Add or remove features 2.Repair/reinstall 3.Uninstall Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 in Maintaince Page.

I had tried for all but no any options to enter the serial key.


----------

